# DHCPCD not start [SOLVED]

## natrix

Hello World!!!

I have this issues, DHCPCD not start at boot the PC. I must manually start it in console. This is the journalctl's ouput: 

```
jun 24 15:18:47 natrix dhcpcd[2493]: version 6.2.0 starting

jun 24 15:18:48 natrix dhcpcd[2493]: dev: loaded udev

jun 24 15:18:50 natrix dhcpcd[2493]: enp3s0: carrier acquired

jun 24 15:18:50 natrix dhcpcd[2493]: DUID 00:01:00:01:1a:fb:7e:1d:00:27:0e:11:6c:0a

jun 24 15:18:50 natrix dhcpcd[2493]: enp3s0: IAID 0e:11:6c:0a

jun 24 15:18:50 natrix dhcpcd[2493]: enp3s0: soliciting a DHCP lease

jun 24 15:18:50 natrix dhcpcd[2493]: enp3s0: carrier lost

jun 24 15:18:50 natrix dhcpcd[2493]: enp3s0: carrier acquired

jun 24 15:18:50 natrix dhcpcd[2493]: enp3s0: IAID 0e:11:6c:0a

jun 24 15:18:50 natrix dhcpcd[2493]: enp3s0: soliciting a DHCP lease

jun 24 15:18:59 natrix dhcpcd[2493]: enp3s0: offered 10.12.181.85 from 10.12.0.2

jun 24 15:18:59 natrix dhcpcd[2493]: enp3s0: IAID 0e:11:6c:0a

jun 24 15:18:59 natrix dhcpcd[2493]: enp3s0: IAID conflicts with one assigned to enp3s0

jun 24 15:18:59 natrix dhcpcd[2493]: enp3s0: soliciting a DHCP lease

jun 24 15:18:59 natrix kernel: dhcpcd[2493]: segfault at b0 ip 000000000040cf02 sp 00007fff30278df0 error 4

jun 24 15:18:59 natrix kernel:  in dhcpcd[400000+1d000]

jun 24 15:18:59 natrix systemd[1]: Unit dhcpcd.service entered failed state.
```

How I can fix this? 

thanks!!Last edited by natrix on Wed Jun 25, 2014 8:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## UberLord

Upgrade to a newer dhcpcd version?

----------

## natrix

Hi UberLord.

I have the last stable version of dhcpcd:

```
net-misc/dhcpcd

      Latest version available: 6.2.0-r1

      Latest version installed: 6.2.0-r1

      Size of files: 118 kB

      Homepage:      http://roy.marples.name/projects/dhcpcd/

      Description:   A fully featured, yet light weight RFC2131 compliant DHCP client

      License:       BSD-2
```

----------

## UberLord

I'm still suggesting updating to a newer version  :Smile: 

----------

## natrix

Yes, it works! 

I installed the version 6.4 

UberLord, thank you very much!

----------

## UberLord

Another satisfied customer  :Smile: 

----------

